# [S] Jemand der danach schreit, geworben zu werden !



## jeff124 (28. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag bzw solltet ihr dies hier nach Anbruch der Dunkelheit lesen: guten Abend!

Wie sich warscheinlich hier jeder anhand der Überschrift selbst erdenken kann, suche ich hier jemanden der gerne geworben werden möchte, um die Vorteile der Werbt-einen-Freund Aktion ausnutzen zu können. Welche das sind, sollte bekannt sein

Ich würde gerne einen Charakter auf Seiten der Horde auf dem Realm 'Blackrock' hochspielen. Falls Bedarf besteht, auch gerne einen Ally auf 'Aegwynn' oder 'Antonidas': dort könnte ich euch allerdings nicht bieten, was gleich aufgelistet wird.

Was biete ich euch, auf Seiten der Horde auf Blackrock?
-Gold für die Taschen; Mounts bzw Ausbildung; Ausbildung beim jeweiligen Klassenlehrer
-Da ich keine konkreten Klassenvorstellungen habe, würde sich meine Klasse eurer anpassen (nicht dass wir z.B. am Ende mit 2 Stoffis rumlaufen die sich gegenseitig ums Equip boxen)
-Spiele seit mitte TbC - daraus resultiert sich, dass ich euch gerne bei Fragen zur Seite stehen kann
-Lvl 25 Gilde, für ein noch entspannteres Aufsteigen der Lvl
-Verschiedene Möglichkeiten, erreicht zu werden (Facebook, ICQ, Skype, Windows Live, TS3)

Was erwarte ich?
-Keine 00ber-pro's die von mir erwarten, ich wäre 20 Stunden am Tag on. Real life geht vor! (Wenn aber jemand nur ca. 1 Stunde am Tag on ist, bin ich wiederum nicht zufrieden ! )
-Freundlichkeit, Humor, Menschlichkeit
-Der WoW-Classic Key sollte vorhanden sein

Als kleines extra, könnte ich für euch sogar einen Monat Spielzeit per Telekom klar machen


Bei Fragen oder Interesse - meldet euch bei mir


----------



## jeff124 (29. Mai 2012)

/push

Nichts entgehen lassen, ich kauf euch schließlich noch nen Monat bei Bedarf !


----------



## Alexandros2010 (30. Mai 2012)

Warum bezahlst du nicht noch den WoW-Classic Key für 8 Euro? Dann würde ich den Account nehmen und mit dir ein paar Chars hoch leveln.^^


----------



## jeff124 (30. Mai 2012)

Einfach aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich kräftiger T-Com Zahler bin und dort nun mal kein Classic Key angeboten wird. Ums Geld gehts mir halt nicht^^


----------



## AndjeoSmrti (30. Mai 2012)

Ich hab zufällig einen key..fragt nicht warum. War ein dummer fehler dachte es wäre 30 tage gametime. rechnung + key kann ich schicken. einfach per pn mit preisvorstellung


----------

